
FoodHome the big thing in Food Security - syed_zaheer
Umar Saif of Pakistan:<p>After two years of research and development, we are launching Punjab’s agriculture crop maps. These maps are generated automatically using machine learning on multi-spectral satellite imagery. Our system gives weekly data about the yield of 26 crops across Punjab at 10 meter resolution. Pakistan is the first country to build such a system. We are making our maps freely available (you can also contribute by installing our machine-learning algorithms on your computer).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;foodathome.org&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [http://foodathome.org/](http://foodathome.org/)

Do you have a more technical description? The sites doesn't have too much
details. It would be a nice to read a blog post describing the technical
problems. Some ideas:

* How does the ripe level of the crop cause problems? (because it changes the color)

* What about rains or drought? Is this a problem for detection?

* What about different soils? In some places the soil is black and in some places the soil is quite red.

* Shadows of the mountains? Clouds? ...

It would be nice to have an option to see the crop distribution in the map. I
tried clicking the names on the right side but it does nothing.

Most of the crop there is wheat. Is that seasonal? Why there is no soy or
sunflowers?

The rectangles in the map are too big for my curiosity level. I'd like to see
smaller areas. [just for curiosity]

The animation to build the pie graph is nice, but it makes very difficult to
compare a region with another region. Try disabling it so you can move the
mouse and see how the distribution changes. [IANAGD]

~~~
syed_zaheer
Rain data is going as input, Soil is also the input and most important in our
project.

Well here we have no mountail in PUNJAB but Cloud is problem we can minimize
but can not exclude just wait for new image of area.

Now it is start now forward we will need to get people in and install our
small package

Yes rectangles are big because these contains many polygons.

Thanks gus_MASSA

~~~
gus_massa
My question about rain is if the system is confused because the color of wet
soil is different of the color of dry soil. It is interesting to know that you
are integrating other sources like the weather report.

About Punjab: I searched the place it in the map
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Punjab,+India/@30.9863447,...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Punjab,+India/@30.9863447,75.5374963,461854m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x391964aa569e7355:0x8fbd263103a38861!8m2!3d31.1471305!4d75.3412179?hl=en)
And it looks quite flat, the mountains are outside, on the northeast. Now I
have another question. Does your site cover only Punjab or a bigger region?

